# Had a great day today!



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I finally got the chance to go out and do some work on my old Case today. All I can say is the new formulation of gasoline S#$ks! I had last run the Case about 3-4 months ago and while it was idleing I noticed a leak around the valve cover gasket. So I parked it til I could find a new gasket and put it on. It took a while to find one but since the tractor is a 1941 I can kind of understand why the dealer doesn't carry one in stock any more.  

So I got one in and went out to put it on today. It was the first day the last several weeks that wasn't too cold (high in upper 20's), sunny and didn't need to plow snow. I started out by checking the normal stuff (oil, gas etc). I checked to make sure I had spark and gas and everything looked great. I cleaned out the sediment bowl and the carb of any junk. All seemed well but no matter how much I cranked it I got nothing. finally I noticed the gas seemed a little darker than it should be. So I drained it out and put in new and she fired right up! 

I hate the new formulation or whatever they do to gas now. It doesn't seem to last much over a couple months without going bad. I'm not sure what is gained if we end up having to put in additives to make the gas last that they used to put on at the refinery. other than it makes it more expensive to reformulate the gas different ways for different areas then we have to buy more stuff to make it last longer. 

Ok I will quit my rant now.:argh: 

I did have fun driving the old girl around for a while. it was nice to get her all warmed up and everything working before I put her away again. Now that I know I can get her going I can plan on skidding more logs for firewood when my chainsaw gets back from the shop. (another bad gas victim :argh

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The newer formulations have a LOT of ethanol in them and it separates out from the petroleum gas. It must be shaken to mix it again, that and it just does NOT have a long self life.


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Bad Gasserine*

in my short 35 yrs I have noticed that sludge stirrred up real nice and thick while that tractor Car truck boat etc is moving 
= alot of crud flowing. in addition to the above reply.
Cleaned the tank in the past century have ye ??:homereat:


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, can I relate to the ethanol problems!

My local, and very talented mechanic friend, who works on anything gas driven, has given me his scientific explantion. Ethanol and many alcohol additives induce and isolate water (moisture), separate and create fuel SNOT (his words, not mine)! His quick fix is to remove any carbureator bowl, float and gasket, use ’Brake Clean’ (which has more pressure that carb spray), and blast the jet(s) and seats…

I did this to my lawn tractor, rolling string trimmer and chain saw with great results. And it saved me the dreaded trip to the local small engine repair center. Even though I’ve used and treated fresh fuel with Sta-Bil stabilizer, it only took a few months for the stored equipment to go bad. 

SHARTEL


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Old Gassers Never Die*

Interesting that large tractors would have fuel troubles but after some thought, unless it's a daily working unit it would not run rhrough enough petro to keep the system clean..
I will remember that one if I decide on an old gas unit..


----------

